# Last nights visitors



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Thought a large dog was on the porch last night but this is what I saw instead:

View attachment 15756

View attachment 15757


Five of them! One was camera shy. It was about 1:30am, and they ate all the catfood.

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

it's not cat food it's RACCOON food !


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

You'll want to get rid of them. They carry distemper and rabies that your pets can get. During trapping season people ask me to bring cage traps to get rid of them so their pets don't get sick from them.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

mmmm.. fire up the pit and invite them for BBQ... and not as the guests


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

My dh went out to see what the ruckus was in our "cat barn" one evening and found a huge **** backed up in the corner hissing at him. He nearly shot the back wall out but he got him! LOL


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Phil V. said:


> You'll want to get rid of them. They carry distemper and rabies that your pets can get. During trapping season people ask me to bring cage traps to get rid of them so their pets don't get sick from them.


AND....they eat a LOT of food, which ain't cheap.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here they chewed and clawed the seal on the bottom of the grarage door to ruin it. Chewed a hole in the can I kept the dog food in the pole barn. Got in the food can and couldn't get out and scared the BE JABBERS out Kare one evening. Mess with the bees making them cranky. Make all sorts of noise at different times Of the night. 
One night a rackit exploded out the back door. I went out and 6 ***** went up a maple tree. I got all of them. 
I set two live traps near the bee hives every night and get a **** or pussum nearly every night. 
I think the creek keeps them comeing back so it will be never ending.

 Al


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I call them big rats!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

They carry a very nasty strain of round worms.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

At our house that would be called Target Practice.
Nasty verminous things.
One was on our Porch rail once at our old house, trying to get the cat food, I'm sure. Dh grabbed the first rifle in the rack without looking at which one he grabbed, it was like 1 am. Anyway, he had grabbed the 270, shot it from like 15 feet, turned that thing into hamburger meat. I know, gross, but we thought it was pretty funny, we also can be a bit nasty when it comes to chicken eating vermin though....:gaptooth:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you can wait until they prime up you can buy a lot of dog food with their pelts.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like the whole raccoon neighborhood showed up! My uncle has them visiting every day. He brings them a few scraps. They're really cute, but don't get too close. I cornered one on accident & it about chewed me a new one!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

At least you know the bungee straps on the trash cans are effective.
hercsmama, a .270?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Snowfan, oh yea. It was mess. :happy2:


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

That's exactly why my garage cat has to request food,and only gets what he can finish in one sitting


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I raise terriers. I call this FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Terriers or terrorists? 

Would a little terrier take on a ****?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

A Terrier is really a Great Dane in costume! 
My two Peke's have cornered and tried to take on many a raccoon.
Little dogs seem to think they have something to prove, as a result ,IMHO, they are way more apt to go after anything that doesn't belong.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wife used a bb gun on ours to spook it...brand new deck, she didn't want bullet holes in it...LOL!

Matt


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Terriers or terrorists?
> 
> Would a little terrier take on a ****?


LOL, yes! That is what they live for.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)




----------

